# Help near Emerald Isle/Bogue Inlet Pier



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello, I am very new to sea fishing. I've fished off of the pier numerous times now, and would like to venture out into the King Fishing world. I have recently bought quality equipment, but need some help from someone as far as actually setting up at the Pier. I still dont completely understand the Anchor and Fighting rod concept and how the connect. If someone would be willing to meet me at the pier perhaps this weekend and show me the way, I'd gladly meet up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Read the kingfishing 101 in the bible


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

Such a smart remark. I'd really expect a lot more from an Outdoorsman.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

it aint a smart remark . There is a section here where all good things go called the bible, just cuz ur name is fishinwithjesus dont meen he was talkin about the bible bible.

heres was he was talking about!!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?54277-King-Rig-101


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

My sincere apologies. I feel like a complete idiot. Thanks a lot


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha I had to reread all that to figure out what was going on. Could see how you got confused. All good I'm sure


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

fishinwithJesus said:


> My sincere apologies. I feel like a complete idiot. Thanks a lot


LOL! What kind of gear do you have so far? Heres a link with some more pictures regarding a king rig http://www.avalonpier.com/tips/kingrig.html


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bogue inlet pier has prob the nicest group of fishermen that you will find on the end. Other piers have a bunch of snobby fishermen who would rather give you a hard time than show you the ropes, especially sea view. If you go to bogue just tell them that you are new and they will help you with everything from tossing and setting your anchor to building leaders and cloths pin rigs. I might be there Saturday it depends on the weather but if you want shoot me a pm and give me. Your number and I can talk you through it and text you some pictures of the cloths pin rig and leader.

John


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see your username


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

haha its all good. I currently have 2 Shimano Speedmaster IV's. I have a 7' Ugly Stick for my fighting rod for the time being. Im going to buy a longer anchor rod this week to fish this weekend. I also have a Battle 6000 spinning reel that i use from the pier. I have numerous other reels, Garcia 5500 C3's, Flueger Presidents, etc. Im going to spool my Speedmasters with 20 lb mono tomorrow. Cant wait to get out there and catch some big fish. Where I come from, It was all small stream Trout Fishing. Im very intrigued with the sea stuff.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would spool them with 25 or 30. Sometimes when a king hits on a pier it gets tangled with other rigs and takes a minute to untangle them. Having the extra strength is helpful to keep from getting broken off while the king is still making its initial run. The speed masters are a great reel for kings.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Spool em with 300yds of 30lb braid, then finish filling with 30lb mono. Extra capacity for the big ones. If your gonna fish the battle 6000, spool it with straight 40-50lb braid and put a cobia rig out on it, you could pin rig with it to believe it or not.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

dchfm123 said:


> Bogue inlet pier has prob the nicest group of fishermen that you will find on the end. Other piers have a bunch of snobby fishermen who would rather give you a hard time than show you the ropes, especially sea view. If you go to bogue just tell them that you are new and they will help you with everything from tossing and setting your anchor to building leaders and cloths pin rigs. I might be there Saturday it depends on the weather but if you want shoot me a pm and give me. Your number and I can talk you through it and text you some pictures of the cloths pin rig and leader.
> 
> John


"Other piers have a bunch of snobby fishermen who would rather give a hard time than show you the ropes, especially sea view"

That couldn't be further from the truth. Sure Bogue has one of the nicest group of guys out on the end, but everyone on the end of ANY pier will be willing to help a new angler out, especially Seaview. I have started to fish on Seaview occasionally this summer and all the guys out there are great people and will help new guys(I was one of these new people a couple years ago). Occasionally you will find a D-bag but thats a 1 in 50 chance.

fishinwithJesus those speedmasters will do fine, just make sure you fill it up with 20 pound. That thing will hold 480 yards of 20 pound right? Another option, like kingfisher said is to fill it with braid, then add mono on top of that. What kind of anchor rod are you looking to get?


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

Does Bogue and Seaview allow braid on pin rigs? I'm willing to bet ya'll have fished there a zillion times and they probably do. Just thought to throw the 2 cents in case they don't, or he heads to Rodanthe or somewhere its not allowed lol.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If you have a mono topshot it doesn't matter


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I fish a 100 yard mono top shot with braid underneath. I always bring extra anchors if I cut someone off I will give them a new anchor. It's never happened before it really takes a lot of pressure and has to rub in the exact same spot to heat up enough to cut them off. It does not happen often. I think it's a silly rule.


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

Smacks fanatic, I plan to fill them both with 20lb test, and yes they hold 480 yds. As far as an anchor rod, I truly don't know where to start. My buddy and I have a tsunami rod from dicks we use from the pier, for $30 we are both impressed. I wa contemplating on buying the 10' for $35 as my anchor rod. Do you recommend using the 2 speedmasters, or using one and put the battle on my anchor rod?


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

To all, I much prefer mono. I'm not one to over do my line weight. I've always been a finesse fisherman, and prefer the lightest I can get away with.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Get a spinning rod for your anchor and use the battle for the anchor reel. The speed master will cast but you will have a hard time trying to get any distance out of it. Spool the battle with 20 pound mono as well.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

smacks fanatic said:


> "Other piers have a bunch of snobby fishermen who would rather give a hard time than show you the ropes, especially sea view"
> 
> That couldn't be further from the truth. Sure Bogue has one of the nicest group of guys out on the end, but everyone on the end of ANY pier will be willing to help a new angler out, especially Seaview. I have started to fish on Seaview occasionally this summer and all the guys out there are great people and will help new guys(I was one of these new people a couple years ago). Occasionally you will find a D-bag but thats a 1 in 50 chance.
> 
> fishinwithJesus those speedmasters will do fine, just make sure you fill it up with 20 pound. That thing will hold 480 yards of 20 pound right? Another option, like kingfisher said is to fill it with braid, then add mono on top of that. What kind of anchor rod are you looking to get?


I am glad someone has had good experiences there. I have king fished there twice and while there were a few friendlies there were far more that were not. I had a shark on the second time and the d-bag would not drop his 13 foot anchor rod for me to go around it all because I did not want to break the fish off. If the pier was slam packed I would have to avoid tangled but there was only 8 or 9 people fishing and I fish to catch fish not to eat them. I was going to enjoy catching my 200 pound lemon on light tackle.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

theres a fine line between finess, and love every damn fish u hook and then having a temper tantrum

in all honestly on my abus and calcuttas i run 30 or 40 pound braid, it cracks me up when i see bass fisherman use 80 pound braid for bass fishing !!!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

fishinwithJesus said:


> Smacks fanatic, I plan to fill them both with 20lb test, and yes they hold 480 yds. As far as an anchor rod, I truly don't know where to start. My buddy and I have a tsunami rod from dicks we use from the pier, for $30 we are both impressed. I wa contemplating on buying the 10' for $35 as my anchor rod. Do you recommend using the 2 speedmasters, or using one and put the battle on my anchor rod?


If that tsunami is a spinning version, by all means go ahead and put that battle on there! Spool it with 20-25 pound mono and you will be just fine. 



dchfm123 said:


> I am glad someone has had good experiences there. I have king fished there twice and while there were a few friendlies there were far more that were not. I had a shark on the second time and the d-bag would not drop his 13 foot anchor rod for me to go around it all because I did not want to break the fish off. If the pier was slam packed I would have to avoid tangled but there was only 8 or 9 people fishing and I fish to catch fish not to eat them. I was going to enjoy catching my 200 pound lemon on light tackle.


I totally understand you man, there always will be a douche bag/ couple of douche bags, but not everyone is like that out there LOL:fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Trust me finesse goes out the door when you hook an 80lb cobia of a lifetime. And mono can cut anchor lines just as good as braid


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

Smacks fanatic: it is a spinning rod. I'll go grab one up tomorrow. I'm quite impressed with the sensitivity of them given their size and price. Glad to hear it'll work. As far as the finesse issue goes, I understand it gets tossed aside while fishing in the ocean. Trust me, I thought I'd need a 1" diameter spool of cable at first lol. I should be all set up tomorrow. Hopefully I can cast a line this weekend n catch a big one! Thanks so much for all of the help.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

I know mono cuts braid just as easy and cuting lines people cry blah blah, i would rather cut their line and give them a new anchor and piece of fish than to lose the fish because of their line in the way. Not really what i was trying to talk about when mentioning the braid, but more so pier rules. Rodanthe pier doesnt allow it on anything, not even top shoted with mono, not even on your jigging rod. Ive seen people pay to pin rig jennettes and gone and set up and then had the pier tell them they cant use that reel. It will cause some fits. Guessing its not as big a problem up north. I dont mind it on the fighting rod, but not on the anchor.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Only idiots use braid on anchors


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NC KingFisher said:


> Only idiots use braid on anchors


Agreed and we got a few out on bogue now....can't tell em nothing either. But whatever if I get a fish on and he gets in braid anchors, my buck knife melts braid no problem, that or a cigarette, here's 5 bucks for an anchor lol


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

what should I get to use as a bait bucket? is it literally just a plactic bucket or something special?


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

yea, just a 5 gallon bucket or larger, with a lid, drill a bunch of small holes in it, at least 50. I am going to go purchase a mesh net one, they are so much easier to pack in the vehicle and take less space on the pier cart. Also the fish dont get beat to he!! from the waves bashing them into the sides of the bucket. Only down side is there is no water in it when you raise it up, and it cost money.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Take a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. 4-6in from the bottom, start drilling plenty of holes about the size of a nickel or quarter. Cut a flap in the lid and zip tie it on. Finished


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

NASCAR said:


> yea, just a 5 gallon bucket or larger, with a lid, drill a bunch of small holes in it, at least 50. I am going to go purchase a mesh net one, they are so much easier to pack in the vehicle and take less space on the pier cart. Also the fish dont get beat to he!! from the waves bashing them into the sides of the bucket. Only down side is there is no water in it when you raise it up, and it cost money.


They sell the mesh ones at wallyworld now for 8-9 bucks. Most of the guys I king with use them. I prefer them actually but haven't bought one yet.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't really like the mesh ones, they get chewed up and pylons really get em, plus with a bucket I can toss a fish in there to keep him frisky before he gets slid down


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I'm good to go for the weekend, minus the bait bucket. I have 2 battles, 2 speedmasters ready to rock. A 9.5' anchor rod I found at Wally World for $20, and a 7' fighting rod. My anchor reel/fighting reel both have a full spool of 20lb mono. Lookin forward to it. Ain't ever caught nothin like this


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well Saturdays weather is looking terrible but sunday looks promising. I might see you out there.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm pretty excited for this weekend. Saturday does look rough but thats some king, jack fishing there. Its gonna be 3am mornings for 2 days! Good luck everyone!


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

So does the rain bring the kings and Jacks in, NASCAR? I have gotcha plugs in every color, I'd love to get one some jacks and Spanish as well. Also, anyone know where to get a cart to carry my things at a reasonable price?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

fishinwithJesus said:


> So does the rain bring the kings and Jacks in, NASCAR? I have gotcha plugs in every color, I'd love to get one some jacks and Spanish as well. Also, anyone know where to get a cart to carry my things at a reasonable price?


You can get a Reels on Wheels Beach Buddy for $130 at Bass pro or any other sporting goods shop. Its the smallest cart in the line and only holds three rods, but everything else is $160 plus.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

There's a place in Raleigh called agri supply. You can get the carts there a whole lot cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm all about cheap. How much is cheap? That would be a bit of a drive for me


----------



## fishinwithJesus (Aug 14, 2013)

Is it worth fishing the pier tonight?


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

You cant fish with pin rigs at night off the end, I wish you could because that's the primary time that tarpons feed and they are migrating through right now. If you do fish you will catch tons of croakers, a few spots, a few whiting/Virginia mullet, pin fish, possibly a black or red drum, and tons of baby sharks. Kings, Spanish, blues, jacks, and other similar fish do not feed much at night. Best be would be to get there about 4 am and start trying to fill you live bait bucket with spots and the occasional early morning blue so that when you get your pin rig set up you will have bait and will not be scrambling to get bait like every one else. I will put anything out at first light and then work on a better bait like a blue, grass shad, or menhaden.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

fishinwithJesus said:


> I'm all about cheap. How much is cheap? That would be a bit of a drive for me


They have a website, I think it was like 150 bucks for the biggest size


----------

